# cav7135 injector pump on Ford 3600



## henry carney (Sep 9, 2018)

does anyone have a video on how to take apart and put but back togetter a cav pump, or pictures of how to do it,,, thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Henry! We have a fella that specializes in rebuilding pumps, and he's usually around. Just wait and he'll get you lined out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are a number of YouTube videos available. I do caution that unless you have the repair manual for that series of injection pump, and are religiously clean, you can do more harm than good.

There are some real grubs on YouTube working on these units, and it is a wonder the pump still functions after they cob them in the dirt. So, proceed with caution.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

CAV/Lucas/Delphi has a wide variety of pump types. You need to know what you have. There should be a plate with numbers on the pump, check that and find out what the numbers are.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Theres no such thing as a 7135 cav pump.. More than likely its a CAV DPA..
I rebuild pumps.. I'd be happy to give you a free estimate, just send me a private msg.


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

thepumpguysc said:


> Theres no such thing as a 7135 cav pump.. More than likely its a CAV DPA..
> I rebuild pumps.. I'd be happy to give you a free estimate, just send me a private msg.


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes I had TPG rebuild my pump. He is very helpful and saved me money I highly recommend his work It two days to send it the day he got it he had it tore down and checked out and let me know all the details two more days it was ready. Very satisfied


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Point of info: There may be no 7135 cav pump but Amazon lists a rebuild kit with that name.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There are 999 parts w/ the prefix 7135..


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Henry, what kind of tractor is your cav pump on?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

7135-XXXX (ie, 7165-110 is for Ford 3000, 4000, some Masseys, etc) is the repair kit sequence for many CAV DPA injection pumps. Unfortunately, most repair kits do not include critical parts needed if a pump is not working, but are for simple seal leaks and O ring failures. 

There is no substitute for a good pump repair person with the proper books, parts sources, experience to know where to look for problems, and tools.


----------



## henry carney (Sep 9, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Henry, what kind of tractor is your cav pump on?


3600 ford tractor, any videos or repair book? thanks henry


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

There are a lot of do's & don'ts when following that book in your garage..
That's why I wont post one.
THAT "training manual", is for a trained tech with the proper tools & a calibration test stand..
You can get yourself in REAL TROUBLE without the proper tools & knowledge.
& if you try to order parts off the NH site, they'll just get them from a fuel shop & mark them up about 30%.. Use for reference only.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, the documentation helped me a lot just to show the interior of the pump and what may be troublesome to deal with. As always, you need to know your limits...
The guy asked for help and I tried to provide some. What he does is on his own responsibility.

It would be a rather dull forum if all questions were answered with: "Consult a good tractor mechanic".

I showed the link to NH Parts List in order to give him a chance to check if the pump looks the same as the one on his tractor today. We still do not know what pump he has.


I have deleted the troublesome posts.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't think THAT was necessary.. but a BIG disclaimer would have been inorder..
Like I said, that's why I don't put "it" out there.. to much information can be a bad thing.. & the book can get you in more trouble than its worth..


----------

